# High Horse Eldorado Saddle by Circle Y



## TrailRiderr (Jul 10, 2012)

I just bought this saddle off ebay. Very nice saddle, very well made. It is cordura and leather saddle. Lightweight and seems to fit my narrow TWH great. The seat is super comfy and the stirrups are endurance type trail stirrups which are also very comfortable! Can't wait to go on a trail ride in it, only rode around my place for a few minutes. Very happy with it so far, will give an update after I ride in it a little more!


----------



## TrailRiderr (Jul 10, 2012)

Okay, update. Rode in it today for about an hour going up and down hills and also walking and gaiting and I LOVE IT!!! The seat is padded, but you sink down into it instead filling like you are sitting on a pillow. My horse seemed to like it and it stayed in place. When I took it off I had a nice, even sweat pattern without any dry spots!! So happy!!


----------



## Brenna Lee (Aug 10, 2012)

Whoo! It's gorgeous!


----------



## princessfluffybritches (Aug 10, 2012)

Very nice!


----------



## garlicbunny (Apr 30, 2009)

It looks great on him and love the color!!!


----------



## jwescher (Jul 11, 2013)

Hi, I wanted to order one of these myself but am concerned that my horse is too narrow. Can you please describe your horse's back? 

Many thanks!


----------



## TrailRiderr (Jul 10, 2012)

Thanks everyone! I am still really liking this saddle! I have been trail riding in it a lot and it still fits him great!
jwescher- My horse's back is very narrow with high withers. He has plenty of room in the gullet for his withers! I think they make this in regular and wide, just make sure you get regular. Good luck if you do get one... hope it fits your horse as well as mine!


----------



## jwescher (Jul 11, 2013)

If it's not a lot of trouble would you mind posting a straight on photo of the front of the saddle? I appreciate your help so much and have some excitement back that this saddle might work.


----------



## TrailRiderr (Jul 10, 2012)

Yes, I can try to get a pic of it and post on here. I am going out of town tomorrow so I will try to get it on here before then!!


----------



## jwescher (Jul 11, 2013)

Thank you so much!!!!


----------



## Boo Walker (Jul 25, 2012)

Great saddle! And you are now the envy of all of us still searching for that perfect saddle for our hard to fit horses!!


----------



## JulieG (Jun 25, 2013)

Beautiful! I've been looking at Circle Y saddles on ebay for a while now.

I might have to look into this particular one, it's so nice!


----------



## TrailRiderr (Jul 10, 2012)

Ok I have the pic but need to get it loaded on photobucket! 
Thanks Boo Walker and JulieG!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

I love Circle Y saddles, I have owned 3, still have one equitation saddle I use for lessons & trails, I always seem to find my "sweet spot" easily in that brand. Glad you found such a good one for you & your horse!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## jwescher (Jul 11, 2013)

I am trying to respond... give me a minute or two.


----------



## jwescher (Jul 11, 2013)

Still working on it...


----------



## jwescher (Jul 11, 2013)

I have an old Circle Y now that I have ridden in for years... but it's made for a QH and now I have this narrow gaited horse that I love, but not a saddle to fit. I'm ready to order this saddle and am so thankful for this forum and the peeps (trailrider) who are willing to help me boost my confidence and save me the return shipping and 10% re-stocking fee if it doesn't fit!


----------



## jwescher (Jul 11, 2013)

TrailRiderr; I was able to respond.


----------



## wdblevin (Aug 30, 2013)

I just got a HH Eldorado last week and am excited after riding in it a couple of times. It was comfortable to sit and our horse seemed to take to it just fine. 

We got it primarily because of the various rigging options. Right now, we're working with the 7/8 position. The fact that it was lighter than some of the other saddles with this rigging was another major factor in our decision to with the Eldorado.

We had a tack shop help us make sure of its fit on our boy (QH, 16+ hands, and ~ 1200 #'s) and wound up going with this saddle's wide tree. According to the fitter, our horse would typically be in a medium tree, but each manufacturer's tree is different and wide seemed to fit him best in this saddle.

As I ride in it more and get him on the trails... It is very hot here and the buggies are definitely stopping me from going into the woods... I'll post additional feedback.

Here are a couple of pix.

*****

When we were first looking at this saddle, I was really glad to read the posts on this thread!


----------



## TrailRiderr (Jul 10, 2012)

Nice!! I like the looks of the brown too!! I am still loving mine and so is my horse  It is super comfy isn't it?!?!


----------



## wdblevin (Aug 30, 2013)

Yep! And considering I needed to use a tush cush on my last two Western saddles, that is saying something good (that I haven't had to on the Eldorado).

Thanks for the kind words on the brown. The leather seems to be more of an oxblood color and I really like the contrast with the black seat. I love the black on your black horse. My last saddle was black and I liked that a lot on Chuck, but wanted to do something a bit different this time around.


----------



## wdblevin (Aug 30, 2013)

Today, I was able to get out on Chuck for about 1.5 hours and I really like my position while in this saddle. I was riding with a friend the other day and she commented that I seem have a better (straighter) alignment from shoulder to hip to heel.

I have yet to do any trotting as our horse's girth galls are just healed and on top of that we're in the low to mid 90's temp-wise, so I'm just walking him. He seems to be very comfortable moving in this saddle. I expected for both of us to have an adjustment period, but so far that isn't the case.

I've noticed that the latigo's that come with the saddle are really long. I would typically switch out to leather, but the saddle fitter suggested I try these as they are less bulky. Since she manages a saddle/tack/feed store, she could have easily sold me extra tack and I trust her recommendations related to Chuck.

If anybody is looking for a video about tacking up either 7/8 or using the rear angled d, below are two from Julie Goodnight that helped me. 

FYI: With the 7/8's rigging, I tried alternating front and second saddle d-rings until I used up a lot of the latigo. After going with Julie's recommendations about double looping through the first d-ring and then going to the second, I was more comfortable.

This first vid is good if you are using the rear angled d: 



 
This second vid is longer and isn't as dark: Julie Goodnight teaches about Different Saddle Riggings and Saddling - YouTube


----------

